# Popsicle sticks



## fuzzymom

Are these safe for mice? I was thinking of using them to make furniture for the mice (houses, ladders, etc) as my mother in law eats a ton of popsicles and is always throwing the sticks away. I'm always trying to find new ways to make my mouse keeping simple and save money, so this would be a great way to give them stuff to climb and chew on and it won't cost me anything. What about using non-toxic glue like the kind kids use in school? Would that be safe?


----------



## Rhasputin

Popsicles sticks are 99.9% safe. 

Hot glue, or elmers glue works. Depends on how patient you are.


----------



## MouseHeaven

this is a great idea! I'm also going to do this


----------



## geordiesmice

You can make good toys from clothes pegs remove the central spring you can make ladders etc


----------



## CatWoman

Also, watch the wood section in the craft stores for close-outs.

I was in Michael's one night and ran across the cutest little wooden train cars on clearance for 20 cents each. They were meant for young children to glue together and paint. The finished car was about 5 inches long and maybe 2 inches wide. It only took a few minutes to glue them together (I didn't paint them, for obvious reasons) and then I gave them to a group of ~2 week old babies, who were just getting up and around good. It was too funny to watch them all pile in the coal car! :lol:


----------



## shadowmouse

It's a wonderful craft for the kids and makes great toys for the mice. Here's ours...










We also do stuff with the paper towel rolls.


----------



## Lou-Fraser

I use lollipop sticks to make frames for my meeces too, i like making things so i guess its part of the fun too


----------



## geordiesmice

all above pictures of what you guys have made are tremendous, lou that is a great tank with burma bridge must of took ages too make its like the sets you used too see on Michael bentines potty time  (when I was a Kid).It takes me ages too eat ice lollies and I am not that regular to amass all the toilet rolls I would need to make towers etc lol


----------



## Lou-Fraser

haha i cheated a bit and bought 300 lolly sticks from ebay for about £2 or something. it took two days to make the towers (to allow time for the glue to dry before i added the ladders) and about 15 mins to make the bridge, All good fun!!! its great watching my hoard making full use of the apparatus :lol: :lol: give it a go the possibilities are endless and the meeces think its fantastic!!


----------



## FeralWolf

I am going to try this! It's a great idea!


----------

